# A prayer for Blessing,and Salvation.



## christianhunter (Oct 20, 2010)

That I know of,this has never been done.I'm not breaking any rules,and if you are not a Christian you should not reply,as it calls for prayer,for Salvation.

If this derails or anyone starts bashing,I will have some questions.

My Buddy earl has been banned.I'm sure he deserved it,or it would not have happened.That aside,I feel that Jeff,earls real name was searching.I pray that THE LORD pricks his heart,and Saves his soul.I hope all who will,will join me in this prayer.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 20, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=568074&highlight=pray+for+earl


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 20, 2010)

Touch my friend Earl in Jesus name for I love him so much I can not bear the thought of my friend Earl going the wrong way.

Earl if you see this I love you and I hope and pray to see you in heaven worshipping the Lord Jesus Christ with us.

Your Friend always
Ron Pasley


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 20, 2010)

Still praying for Earl (or whatever his name really is)......RW


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 20, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=568074&highlight=pray+for+earl



Sorry Brother,to my shame,I never saw that one.I hope they do not move this one,because it was probably this one or the other two sub-forums,that got him.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Inthegarge said:


> Still praying for Earl (or whatever his name really is)......RW



Jeff.


----------



## apoint (Oct 20, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 20, 2010)

I guess I've known God all my life.  I can't remember a time that I
didn't live in the peace and contentment of Jesus Christ.
I want earl to have that same feeling.

I'll be thinking about earl for a long long time and I'll pray for him often.

I know that earl did not consider himself an atheist.

I pray that God would allow earl to feel His wonderful hands in such a way that he would turn to God and seek Him.
Strengthen us all Father.  

.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 20, 2010)

Done !


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 21, 2010)

Prior to the split there were several whom I simply skipped over.  Earl was never one of those, and I was pleased that he visited here.  Yes, he has and will be in my prayers.


----------



## Jeff57 (Oct 21, 2010)

Was already lifting him up and will continue to do so.  Of all the non-christians that post here I always thought Jeff (Earl) was one searching for answers and not just here to ridicule christians like a few others.  I don't know what his stumbling block is but I pray that God will lead him to seek the truth and he will find it in Christ.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 21, 2010)

hummerpoo said:


> Prior to the split there were several whom I simply skipped over.  Earl was never one of those, and I was pleased that he visited here.



Ditto.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 21, 2010)

Prayers are sent. Jeff, if your reading this, we all love you and prayers are being sent. Lets all stand together right now brothers and pray for Jeff. Precious Heavenly Father, we never deserve your mercy and grace, but out of love You freely give it. Please touch Jeff's heart and show him You love him and he matters to you. Touch his heart in a way that he understands, Lord save his soul and give him peace that can only come from you, we ask this in Your Holy Name. Amen


----------



## formula1 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re:*

Prayers lifted up.

Jeff (earl), Thanks for you antagonistic approach.  You made use all think and challenged us to live out this walk with Jesus. I can imagine you with your straight up approach being a huge thorn is Satan's side should you ever join with the Lord.  I am praying that way for sure.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 21, 2010)

I will continue to pray for Earl, I considered Him a friend and he will be missed.


----------

